
Google Australia: Our views on Mandatory ISP Filtering - nreece
http://google-au.blogspot.com/2009/12/our-views-on-mandatory-isp-filtering.html
======
thisrod
_Homosexuality was a crime in Australia_

And it still is:
[http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/qld/consol_act/cc189994/s...](http://www.austlii.edu.au/au/legis/qld/consol_act/cc189994/s208.html)

